# rear rotor trouble



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

Replacing rotors and pads on friend's 06...so we've removed the caliper assembly and are trying to get the rear rotors off. The usual soak with wd40 and pounding with a mallet isn't working. Any other tips?? It seems like it's really frozen in around the hub and will not budge no matter how hard we pull..


----------

